# Paketabhängigkeiten

## Turrican

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit anzuzeigen, welche installierten Pakete ein bestimmtes Paket als Abhängigkeit benötigen?

z.B. anzuzeigen, welche installierten Pakete kdelibs als Abhängigkeit haben.

----------

## redbuller

geht das nicht mit pretend?

also 

emerge --pretend kdelibs

oder emerge -p kdelibs.

so richtich prickelnd iss das aber auch nicht. versuchs doch mal mit 

kportage

----------

## Turrican

Genau anders rum...

Ich will nicht wissen, von welchen Paketen kdelibs (ist jetzt nur ein Beispiel) abhängt, sondern welche Pakete von kdelibs abhängen.

Aber trotzdem danke  :Wink: 

----------

## rincewind

nano -w /usr/portage/wassweissich/irgendeins.ebuild

----------

## Beforegod

Wenn Gentoolkit installiert ist,

qpkg -q kdelibs

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

etcat depends kdelibs

----------

## Turrican

Danke master - genau das hab ich gesucht !

Kann man die Ausgabe des Programms auf installierte Pakete einschränken?

Danke Beforegod - der Befehl ist sogar noch besser!

----------

## silverter

 *Turrican wrote:*   

> Genau anders rum...
> 
> Ich will nicht wissen, von welchen Paketen kdelibs (ist jetzt nur ein Beispiel) abhängt, sondern welche Pakete von kdelibs abhängen.
> 
> Aber trotzdem danke 

 

Wenn Du gentoolkit installierst hast, kann Du mal mit qpkg -f <Programm Name> probieren, aber ich glaube es geht nur wenn das programm schon installiert ist.

Grüße

----------

